# Composite deck material



## rkunsaw (Feb 5, 2017)

Has anyone used  composite deck boards? I know they are expensive  but I'm wondering if it might be worthwhile in terms of ease of maintenance and added value to the house. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Bobw235 (Feb 5, 2017)

> Has anyone used composite deck boards? I know they are expensive but I'm wondering if it might be worthwhile in terms of ease of maintenance and added value to the house.



I'll be facing that decision this year. My cedar deck has held up well, but is showing its age. Time to replace it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 5, 2017)

My son has done many decks in the summer when his cabinetry business gets slow. I read him this post and he said the composite deck boards are well worth it but the floor joists should be 12" and not 16". If you plan on just replacing the top of the deck the joists may be 16" and not 12".


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 6, 2017)

We have composite material.   It gets hot in the summer, that's about the only complaint.   We have to clean the deck every spring to get all the winter stuff off of it.   
 Get a darker colored material, doesn't show as much dirt.    Money well spent in the long run.


----------

